# Dirty stucco



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Any suggestions on cleaning exterior stucco walls along the back of my house? My dog when outside likes to lay against the house and over time has left a his mark on my house. When I power wash my patio once a year I usually try to wash the wall too, but the grease/dirt will not come off. I don't want to get too hard on the preasure in fear of damaging the stucco. Does anyone have a suggestion on a cleaning solution to use that will not damage the color or finish for stucco?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

If you are talking about unpainted stucco, you can use mild soap and a fairly soft brush. If dirt stays on stucco for very long it can be stained from the acids in the soil. If that happens you best bet is to purchase a product call " Fog Coat" and spray it over the stucco. Fog coat is just the colored portion of the finish without cement or sand. It goes on with a garden sprayer. Fog it very lightly until you get the color right. The wall has to be cleaned thoroughly before the fog coat goes on.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

To clean, stop by Dollar General and buy a bottle of AWSOME. We just bought another house and the walls were yellow/tan from the nicotene. Sprayed Awsome on pretty heavy and the stuff looked like coffee running down the wall. It's a great grease/dirt cutter, best part is IT'S CHEAP.....


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will get me some awsome today.


----------

